# Hi from Italy



## CCM von Hausser (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi!!!

I'm new in this Forum. I comes from Italy and I'm a WWII fun and a HoI2 / Doomsday modder (do you know this game?)

I hope to find new friends on these pages and to learn new things about WWII "world"

Thank to all for your time

Ciao!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2006)

Hallo CCM von Hausser .Greetings from Poland.


----------



## CCM von Hausser (Aug 7, 2006)

thanks wurger!

wow!! Very nice signature!!!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 7, 2006)

thought this was CC playing a joke when i say he was italian and had "CC" in his name.........


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 7, 2006)

welcome, ur avatar is disturbing


----------



## CCM von Hausser (Aug 7, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> thought this was CC playing a joke when i say he was italian and had "CC" in his name.........


hihihi... why?


----------



## CCM von Hausser (Aug 7, 2006)

loomaluftwaffe said:


> welcome, ur avatar is disturbing


I'm sorry but I simply got it from the avatar list


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2006)

CCM von Hausser said:


> wow!! Very nice signature!!!



Thank you.That's very kind of you.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 7, 2006)

Your avatar displays an interesting sense of humor. Welcome.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 7, 2006)

Hearts of Iron II!?! Cool! I love that game. Welcome to the site. We should re-start the thread on it. I'm actually playing as Italy at the moment on it. A bout to invade Nationalist Spain. MUAHAHAHAH!


----------



## CCM von Hausser (Aug 8, 2006)

@ evangilder - Thanks  

@ plan_D - Fantastic!!! Do you play with Vanilla HoI or do you use any MODs? Where was that thread?


----------



## plan_D (Aug 8, 2006)

I don't use any MODs. I've never been very good at deciding which MODs are good or not. The best MOD-ed game was freelancer, 'cos it had a MOD manager to just turn 'em off when you wanted. I'll find the thread.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/hearts-iron-ii-2485.html?highlight=Hearts+Iron


----------



## CCM von Hausser (Aug 8, 2006)

ooohhh.... I can't resist.... I need to link to the Total Realism Project pages
If you know Vanilla HoI2... please, try our MOD  will be a completly new experience

PS: thanks for the link for that topic


----------

